# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  Нарушение целостности информационной базы

## lilyapo

При выгрузке базы возникала ошибка: файл информационной базы 1CV8.1CD запорчен.
После обработки файла 1CV8.1CD программой chdbfl.exe при выгрузке базы возникает ошибка:
"Нарушение целостности информационной базы. Ошибка в размере файла (Длинное имя файла.pfl) при выгрузке таблицы Files.
Ожидаемое значение:0, значение в таблице 81502"
Что делать и где искать эту таблицу?
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> При выгрузке базы возникала ошибка: файл информационной базы 1CV8.1CD запорчен.
> После обработки файла 1CV8.1CD программой chdbfl.exe при выгрузке базы возникает ошибка:
> "Нарушение целостности информационной базы. Ошибка в размере файла (Длинное имя файла.pfl) при выгрузке таблицы Files.
> Ожидаемое значение:0, значение в таблице 81502"
> Что делать и где искать эту таблицу?
> Заранее благодарю.


Посмотрите здесь:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...B9%D0%BB%D0%B0

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## Online_Z

восстановить архив - не вариант?

----------


## lilyapo

Последнего архива нет. Люди давно работают без сохранения базы. Поэтому не могу воспользоваться MS Sql

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Последнего архива нет. Люди давно работают без сохранения базы. Поэтому не могу воспользоваться MS Sql


Пробуйте TOOL_1CD, возможно получится. Естественно, в копии.
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/7uuv/UrmSH2zBk

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## lilyapo

Скачала программку, спасибо. А как редактировать?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Скачала программку, спасибо. А как редактировать?


Ну как-нибудь так:
http://gustelev.livejournal.com/162890.html
Есть еще альфа-версия, у нее есть возможность редактирования, но она не поддерживает платформу 8.3.8
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GxK6/esCNRWn7o 



> Последнего архива нет. Люди давно работают без сохранения базы


Ну почему же без сохранения-то? Хотя бы копируйте  1CV8.1CD

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## lilyapo

Базу сопровождала не я. CD копировались с этой же ошибкой.
А чем открыть файл Tool_1CD alpha.7z?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Базу сопровождала не я. CD копировались с этой же ошибкой.
> А чем открыть файл Tool_1CD alpha.7z?


Архиватор 7z скачать здесь:
http://7-zip.org.ua/ru/
Попробуйте установить старую платформу 1с, например 8.3.6 и сделать выгрузку в ней

----------

lilyapo (18.05.2016), valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## lilyapo

Ура!!! Получилось!
Исправила размер файла программой Tool_1CD alpha.7z.
Выгрузка прошла успешно.
Спасибо ОГРОМНОЕ!:dance:

----------


## latest

Проблема - не могу открыть Конфигурацию в Конфигураторе 
и выдается ошибка - Нарушение целостности структуры конфигурации. 
Сама конфигурация работает.
Обнаружил при проверке архива и при подключении его вылезла эта ошибка ,
а при чистке кеша это перенеслось и на оригинал.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Проблема - не могу открыть Конфигурацию в Конфигураторе 
> и выдается ошибка - Нарушение целостности структуры конфигурации. 
> Сама конфигурация работает.
> Обнаружил при проверке архива и при подключении его вылезла эта ошибка ,
> а при чистке кеша это перенеслось и на оригинал.


В первую очередь попробуйте "танец с бубном" - удалите информационную базу из списка баз и заново ее добавьте.

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## latest

> В первую очередь попробуйте "танец с бубном" - удалите информационную базу из списка баз и заново ее добавьте.


Я ее выгрузил в .dt и на другом компьютере загрузил в новую чистую конфигурацию. Ошибка таже.

---------- Post added at 12:32 ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 ----------

Попробовал удалить, добавил - ошибка та же.

---------- Post added at 12:34 ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 ----------

Скачал TOOL_1CD , но что с ним делать не знаю. 
Была описана похожая ситуация с расширениями у файлов в базе, но мне это не подходит.

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Я ее выгрузил в .dt и на другом компьютере загрузил в новую чистую конфигурацию. Ошибка таже.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:32 ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 ----------
> 
> Попробовал удалить, добавил - ошибка та же.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:34 ---------- Previous post was at 12:32 ----------
> 
> Скачал TOOL_1CD , но что с ним делать не знаю. 
> Была описана похожая ситуация с расширениями у файлов в базе, но мне это не подходит.


А что говорит chdbfl?

----------

valleha (12.11.2016)

----------


## latest

> Как же вам удалось выгрузить DT?


В Конфигуратор заходит и можно выгрузить .dt. 
А вот открыть список метаданных конфигурации открыть не удается.

---------- Post added at 15:13 ---------- Previous post was at 15:05 ----------




> А что говорит chdbfl?


Тут тоже ошибок нет. Я скачал платформу 8.3 и все манипуляции делаю на ней.
 Читал что подобная ошибка - баг платформы 8.2.хх.ххх.

----------


## avm3110

> В Конфигуратор заходит и можно выгрузить .dt.


Конфа типовая? Пробовал накатить через "Сравнить/объединить" нормальный cf-ник?

----------


## latest

> Конфа типовая? Пробовал накатить через "Сравнить/объединить" нормальный cf-ник?


В .1CD файле нарушена конфигурация и соответствено она не открывается 
и не позволяет проводить над собой манипуляции

---------- Post added at 12:30 ---------- Previous post was at 12:28 ----------

А Конфигурация самописная, а весь архив оказался поврежденным,
хотя до последнего момента работала и обновлялась. Остался только архивный файл полугодовой давности.

----------


## avm3110

Я не понял тогда как это согласуется



> В .1CD файле нарушена конфигурация и соответствено она не открывается


и



> В Конфигуратор заходит и можно выгрузить .dt.


Если можно выгрузить dt, то поднимаешь файл-сервер и грузишь dt в сиквельную базу (и тогда проблем с 1CD быть не может)

----------


## latest

> Если можно выгрузить dt, то поднимаешь файл-сервер и грузишь dt в сиквельную базу (и тогда проблем с 1CD быть не может)


В Предприятие и Конфигуратор входит, но в Конфигураторе окно с метаданными или просто Конфигурацию
 открыть нельзя - выдает ошибку - нарушена целостность структуры конфигурации
, а вот .dt позволяет выгрузить, но в этом .dt программная часть опять таки битая. 

А какую БД взять для сервера. И где ее найти.

----------


## avm3110

> а вот .dt позволяет выгрузить, но в этом .dt программная часть опять таки битая


Скачай RePack и разверни клиент-сервер (это можно сделать и на локальном компе),  качестве SQL скачай и поставь MS SQL Express https://www.microsoft.com/ru-ru/down....aspx?id=29062 (думаю её тебе вполне хватит)

Затем прогони полностью тестирование и исправление и посмотри на результат

----------


## latest

> Затем прогони полностью тестирование и исправление и посмотри на результат


После завершения загрузки .dt выскакивает ошибка  - нарушение целостности структуры конфигурации и в итоге завершение работы 1С.

----------


## avm3110

> После завершения загрузки .dt выскакивает ошибка - нарушение целостности структуры конфигурации


Мдя-я-я.. тяжелый случай :-)

тогда вопрос - а есть ли "нормальный cf-ник конфы или архив базы из которого можно получить "последний корректный cf-ник)?
Если да, то попробуй создать пустую базу с корректной структурой и перелить в неё данный из поломанной базы (ты вроде выше писал, что база в режиме 1С Предприятия запускается и вроде рабочая).
Перелив данных между базами с идентичной структурой можно делать "стандартной обработкой" ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML82 (из конфигурации "Конвертация данных 2.1")

----------


## latest

> Перелив данных между базами с идентичной структурой можно делать "стандартной обработкой" ВыгрузкаЗагрузкаДанныхXML82 (из конфигурации "Конвертация данных 2.1")


Это моя последняя надежда. Но тот бекап рабочий нашел случайно и он полугодичной давности.
 В принципе за это время внес несколько новых реквизитов в документы и код правил. 
Но реквизиты второстепенные - коэфициенты для расчетов, их легко восстановить. Надеюсь при загрузке-выгрузке 
 не должно требовать полной идентичности документов или справочников.

---------- Post added at 15:12 ---------- Previous post was at 14:37 ----------

Я одного не учел  при установке сервера !С и скуля. Родная версия 1С 8.2 , а я все прогнал на 8.3. Но прочел, что править надо в родной платформе.Теперь пробую все повторить на 8.2 , но не создается сервер 1С. Какая то ошибка выскакивает.

----------


## avm3110

> Родная версия 1С 8.2 , а я все прогнал на 8.3.


Ты не путай "версию платформы" и "версию совместимости конфы". 8.3 нармально работает при загрузке dt-шников 8.2 (я только раз имел проблему при загрузке на 8.3.8 dt-шника с 8.1)




> но не создается сервер 1С. Какая то ошибка выскакивает.


как вариант у тебя проблема с регистрацией com
конечно, можно снести 8.3 и поставить 8.2, но на мой взгляд "игра не стоит свечь"

----------


## latest

> Ты не путай "версию платформы" и "версию совместимости конфы".


Пробую перенести данные между слегка несовпадающими конфигурациями. 
Обработку скачал, но она ошибку выдает. 
Ты не сталкивался с подобными решениями.

----------


## avm3110

> Обработку скачал, но она ошибку выдает.


Это ты про какую обработку? и приведи ошибку

----------


## latest

> Это ты про какую обработку? и приведи ошибку


Да начал осваивать конфигурацию - Конвертация данных. Там при выгрузке данных выскакивает ошибка - запрос для отчета, но видимо уже после окончания выгрузки.

---------- Post added at 22:18 ---------- Previous post was at 22:16 ----------

Кстати вытянул из старого бекапа и битой конфигурации структуру метаданных и в ручном режиме востанавливаю -привожу к общему знаменателю.

----------

